# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Sos fourriere semaine 27 delais  10/07

## sosfourrieresrp

Informations sur l'animal


*Type:* Chat de Maison
						
						






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
									est handicapé blessé et/ou malade, 
								
								
								
								
							
							




  :: DIFFUSION AUTORISÉE UNIQUEMENT AUPRÈS DE CONTACTS FIABLES, SUR SITES DE PROTECTION ANIMALE, & SI FACEBOOK OU AUTRES, A DES CONTACTS QUI COMPRENDRONT LA SITUATION ET AIDERONT! AUCUN DÉBORDEMENT NE PEUT ÊTRE TOLÉRÉ, SÉLECTIONNEZ BIEN VOS CONTACTS! VOUS ÊTES RESPONSABLES DE VOS DIFFUSIONS ET DE LEURS CONSÉQUENCES :: 
*
FORMULAIRE DE FA
**Formulaire F.A..



****** ENDROIT B* ******

1b 49545 F 13 ans 6 mois timide maigre irc coryza bronchopneumonie hors delais 
sortante 27/06


2b-0735/36/38  F 2 mois sociable   :: *Réservés* 
sortant 01/07


3b-5196  F 5 ans 6 mois + 3 bébés 97/98/99 allaitante apeurées  :: *Réservés* 
sortant 02/07


4b-48718 M 6 ans  6 mois timide
sortant 29/06


***** ENDROIT A* *****

1A-N°32872et 32875, 2 chatons femelle de 2 mois. Peureuses au premier abord, manipulables 
**sans aucun soucis. Sous traitement pour conjonctivite. Sortantes le 08/07/2020* :: *Réservés* *
**



2A-N°32501et 32502, Une mère d'un an craintive mais manipulable et son petit de 2 mois,mâle. Sortant le 09/07/2020 
*
*
3A-N°32921,Chat mâle de 2 ans et demi, hyper sociable. Sortante le 08/07/2020 *  :: *Réservés* *
*
*PS: Nous ne faisons que diffuser les listes qui nous ont été transmises. N'hésitez pas à vérifier au moment de la réservation les informations...


Conditions de sorties :**

-FA sous ASSO ou REFUGES (fournir statuts à jour+ déclaration en préfecture impératif sinon la réservation ne sera pas prise en compte !!))
-Les chats sont PRIMO-VACCINES, IDENTIFIES, SANS FRAIS*

----------


## sosfourrieresrp

*Pour sortir de fourrière, un chat à besoin :****

D’une association sans laquelle rien n’est possible. Les chats ne peuvent être réservés QUE par une association. Aucune adoption directe n’est possible. Le chat sortira identifié au nom de l’association.
L’asso prend à sa charge les frais vétérinaires (rappels de vaccins, stérilisation mais également les soins lourds si nécessaires), la nourriture lorsque le petit pensionnaire nécessite une alimentation particulière

D’une famille d’accueil ( FA )

FAT pour un jour, une nuit, un weekend, le temps d’un transit entre 2 covoit (à accomplir dans des conditions de quarantaine)

FAQ qui fera accomplir au chat une quarantaine de 2 semaines à sa sortie de fourrière. Pour des raisons sanitaires,isolement strict pendant au moins 15 jours, sans contact avec les animaux de la maison. Ces derniers doivent être à jour de leurs vaccins. Une salle de bain, un bureau, une cuisine peuvent faire office de pièce de quarantaine.


qui offrira un foyer au loulou le temps qu’il trouve SON foyer définitif (parfois cela peut aller très vite, parfois moins). Le caractère du chat est mentionné dans son descriptif. Attention, ces infos étant fournies par les employés de la fourrière, il s’agit de ce qu’ils ont constaté dans le CONTEXTE DE FOURRIERE. (Imaginez le votre enfermé dans une petite cage, apeuré après avoir été trappé, au milieu des cris de ses congénères, avec l’odeur de la peur qui flotte… pas sûr que le matou le plus débonnaire soit encore avenant dans ces conditions !) Il est donc possible d’accueillir un chat adulte sociable (du pot de glue à l’indépendant…),un chat à sociabiliser avec lequel il faudra de la patience mais qui aura tant à donner au bout du compte, unchaton ou une portée de chatons avec ou sans maman, un chat blessé qui nécessitera des soins et donc un peu plus de présence, un chat malade (FIV, FELV, diabétique) qui mérite autant que les autres qu’on pose le regard sur lui, un papy ou un chat en fin dévie qui voudrait juste poser une dernière fois ses valises et savourer ses derniers jours au chaud sans batailler au quotidien pour sa nourriture et sa survie. FALD

D’un covoiturage afin de rapprocher les heureux élus de leurs points de chutes. Cela peut-être quelques kilomètres, quelques dizaines,… Les fourrières gérées sur ce se situent au sud / sud-est de Paris, il faut parfois plusieurs relais afin de rejoindre la FAQ. La distance ne doit pas être un frein, on trouve toujours ! ;-)


 De dons, certaines peuvent parfois être freinées par la perspective des frais à supporter sur certains loulous. L’idéal étant de faire des promesses de dons ciblées qui vont motiver les associations à se lancer dans certains sauvetages.


Exemple de tarif :Le vaccin est entre 30 et 50 euros, la castration entre 40 et 60, la stérilisation d'une femelle quant a elle, est entre 80 et 120. les pipettes anti-puces et les vermifuges encore 15 euros.Tout le monde, à son niveau, peut aider. Il n’y a pas de petites participations. Ils comptent sur nous tous. Chaque semaine, nous invitons les , à poster des photos des rescapés afin de suivre leurs« après ». N’hésitez pas à parcourir les anciens sujets, vous découvrirez de véritables

          

- Chat décédé avant sa sortie - Réservation annulée - Chat sortie par une autre association - Propriétaire retrouvé a la dernière minute Pour les personnes souhaitant faire des dons vous devez indiquer le numéro du chat pour lequel vous attribuer votre don.

Par mesure de sécurité et pour éviter tout problème le versement des dons se font une fois le chat sortie de fourrière et sur publication de photo . Les cas suivants se sont déjà produits :





En cas de problème, nous ne pourrons intervenir pour que le donateur récupère son argent , nous ne gérons en aucun cas cette partie .

Nous demandons aussi aux donateurs de ne proposer de l argent que s'ils sont bien décidés à verser la somme, les associations poussent les murs et se mettent en difficultés financières pour sauver les chats.
Nous rappelons aussi que nous ne sommes que bénévoles, on ne travaille pas à la fourrière donc si on a pas l'information concernant le nom des associations qui ont réservées les chats on ne pourra pas vous la communiquer. Elles peuvent se présenter sur les posts pour ainsi se mettre en contacte avec les donateur et publier des photos si possible.


Les photos font également plaisir a tous ceux qui cherchent des solutions pour ces chats et cela peut aussi motiver de nouveaux donateur.*


_Partager

_

_​_

----------


## sosfourrieresrp

Pas 1 regard pour ces pauvres chats .... ::

----------


## doriant

40€ pr aider pr le premier, 20€ pr le dernier.

----------


## sosfourrieresrp

Merci à vous

----------


## sosfourrieresrp

Reste à reserver chats ::  1 et 4

----------


## sosfourrieresrp

2a réservé

----------


## sosfourrieresrp

Tous les chats ont été réservés  nous ne savons pas par quelle asso ::  ::  ::

----------

